# Kitchens & Bathrooms



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi All - New to the forum (first posting) but looks like a good place to give and have advice.
We are building near Alcobaca / Caldas da Rainha and want to find shops that sell bathrooms and kitchens - does anyone know of anywhere please? We know there is Ikea in Lisbon but would like to try some more authentic portuguese places really.
Many thanks
PC1


----------



## lozygo (May 23, 2008)

*There are gains for all our losses.*

There are gains for all our losses. There are balms for all our pain: But when youth, the dream, departs It takes something from our hearts, And it never comes again. We are stronger, and are better, Under manhood's sterner reign: Still we feel that something sweet Followed youth, with flying feet, And will never come again. Something beautiful is vanished, And we sigh for it in vain; We behold it everywhere, On the earth, and in the air, But it never comes again!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi
We have just been out in that area and I can recommend a Builders Merchant in Caldas. It is called JBL and is in the Industrial Estate near the Renault Garage. Full address is Estrada da Foz, km 8,6, Apartado 8, 2504-909, Caldas. Hope this helps.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

I would recommend trying the following.

JBL (National Chain of Builders Merchants)

Caldas 

Address is

Estrada da Fox - Km 8,6
Apartado 8
2504-909 Caldas da Rainha


----------



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you for the info rob - I will check them out in August when we are next over.
Rgds
PC1


----------



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Rob
We went to Caldas and JBL and it was great - thanks for the recommendation - they spoke English and were extremely helpful too!

Rgds
paul


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

PC1 said:


> Hi Rob
> We went to Caldas and JBL and it was great - thanks for the recommendation - they spoke English and were extremely helpful too!
> 
> Rgds
> paul


Glad to be of help.

Rob


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,

A bit late posting this but we used Lealmat in Caldas, they can deliver and don't ever forget to ask for a discount in the bathroom shops!
Feel free to contact me if you need directions etc..


----------

